# Stingray and plants??



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Can a Stingray go in a planted tank?? Judy is setting up a 250G Discus and Rays tank but she would also like it to be planted, at least along the back anyway. The question is can a Ray go in a tank that has Eco complete or other planted substrates??


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know about the Rays themselves, but I can't imagine being able to keep the plants down when the rays are roaming the bottom. I have enough trouble with a pleco and cichlid tank keeping the plants down. There are certain spots that no matter what I do, the plecos and cichlids will not allow planting.


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I don't know about the Rays themselves, but I can't imagine being able to keep the plants down when the rays are roaming the bottom. I have enough trouble with a pleco and cichlid tank keeping the plants down. There are certain spots that no matter what I do, the plecos and cichlids will not allow planting.


Yeah I get the difficulty of keeping the plants rooted but I was actually more concerned about the potential effect the substrate might have on the Ray. I figure since the tank is 250G that there is enough room to do both without too much hassle.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If it's any assurance, I've not had any problems with the barbels on my Sterbai Corys in Eco-complete, which seem to be pretty sensitive to coarse gravels. My EC is pretty rounded. I guess the other substrate you can try is Florabase, which is totally rounds and small fracted clay particles. I think the only concern with that would be a constant cloud of dust as the ray swims over it.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Neat idea but sounds like a bit of a nightmare. The amount of silt the ray would stir up on a constant basis would be a nightmare on plants. Also Rays can be pretty destructive when they want to. The texture of the substrate is probably OK but might irritate the skin long term.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Rastapus said:


> Neat idea but sounds like a bit of a nightmare. The amount of silt the ray would stir up on a constant basis would be a nightmare on plants. Also Rays can be pretty destructive when they want to. The texture of the substrate is probably OK but might irritate the skin long term.


x2 on this one buddy , more work than its worth ..


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Eco complete is *not* an appropriate substrate for a ray. they need a substrate that is smooth and will not irritate their sensitive ventral side.


----------

